
The case against American truck bloat - Balgair
https://theweek.com/articles/929196/case-against-american-truck-bloat
======
EricE
Just thinking how much better this article would have been if Twitter didn't
exist.

Despite that, I to find it annoying that all the true mini trucks have
disappeared and the author nailed it - larger vehicles are extremely
profitable.

Normally competition would solve this, but unfortunately we are left with the
chicken tax - that lingers to this day and prevents true competition. Hyundai,
Mahindra and many others have very cool mini trucks that the stupid chicken
tax is effectively blocking. Lacking competition, the currently entrenched
truck makers have all decided to stop producing cheaper trucks and here we
are.

[https://www.thoughtco.com/chicken-
tax-4159747](https://www.thoughtco.com/chicken-tax-4159747)

It's why the Subaru Brat had seats in the bed.

Indeed, that's not the only impact of this inane tariff. I would encourage
folks to search themselves - ironically Ford got hit with complications of
this stupid law and had to ship vans with seats and then rip them out. It's a
perfect exercise of unintended consequences and in general a poster child for
why less regulation is often better unless you have a REALLY effective process
to iterate and refine over time said regulations.

